# Getting the timing right



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well Im waiting to do IUI in September in the czech republic. My cycle is always approx 33-35 days, this month is my first month off clomid and it came on cd32. 
The problem is I have my flights booked and am so worried now that I'll miss the ovulation because Im so irregular that Ive no idea when it will happen. I will only be having 1 scan before I go over and will also be given pregnyl. Would that confirm an exact day that I will ovulate?

I will also be taking primolut in August and Sept to determine what lenght of cycle etc. 

I just got my AF and I feel really low today, seriously so tired of TTC, its breaking me down   !!! 

Any advise would be great.

Thanks x


----------



## Loopdy (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Hope,

I'm really sorry to hear you're feeling down.  I wouldn't like to offer an advice as I'm just waiting to try for my IUI after last months disappointment and don't know as much as other ladies on here.

I really hope that your fears are put to rest by someone, can you talk to the nurses at the clinic where you are going pehaps?

I wish you the best of luck, and just remember, this could be the lucky one for you.  Sending you lots of    .  Try posting your question on the IUI chat link(part 213) I think.  The girls on there are brilliant and have a lot of knowledge.

Loopdy
x


----------

